# CARO vs CKC rally-o



## Janice H (Mar 13, 2013)

Bella and I have been training hard and are looking forward too beginning to compete in the spring. We have taken 1 class in rally obedience - beginners and we're ready to take the plunge. We took the class that followed the CARO rules, but I was wondering if anyone out there had an opinion about the differences between the 2. Can you move between both organizations? Does 1 organization have more events than the other?


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Finnegan has UKC, AKC, CARO & CKC Rally titles - yes, you can move between all of the organizations, you just have to register your dog in the UKC,AKC& CKC and then join CARO.

CARO is actually the hardest of all of the rally events, followed by the UKC & then the AKC/CKC. If you can do CARO, you can do any of the others. There are some slight differences in the presentations of the signs and some different signs in each organizations, but you can find the signs and the descriptions on the organizations websites. 

You won't have any trouble!! Have fun!!


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Nothing to add to this thread, but did anyone elses head read the title to this thread wrong?!? I thought it said "CAIRO vs. CKC rally-o. I opened it up expecting to see pictures of a darling red toy poodle in an obedience ring! Ppppbbbtt! 

Rebecca


----------



## lindasdoggrooming (Nov 12, 2012)

Where did you take your rally classes? I live in Port Perry and looking to take some more classes as well.


----------



## Janice H (Mar 13, 2013)

Took the class through Paus n Train in Peterborough. They also hold classes in Cameron, On. Check out their website. I'm expecting my newest pup in the middle of the week and we'll be taking their courses for sure.


----------



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

Just wondering how old this dog is? She's still very young..???


----------

